
Show HN: Imposter Syndrome Life- Stories from people battling imposter syndrome - graylien
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;impostersyndrome.life" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;impostersyndrome.life</a>
======
1000units
Imposter syndrome is mostly about making the valid observation that you are
mediocre. Surviving this revelation without being crippled by feelings of
inadequacy is an exercise in maintaining a realistic perspective about the
world: understanding that the vast majority of people are also mediocre, that
the vast majority of things that need to be accomplished do not require
incredible genius, but rather pedestrian thoughtfulness and sustained brute-
force, and so despite how small we all are measured against the best there
ever was or could be, we each have a valuable purpose and role in the places
we find ourselves.

------
graylien
Imposter syndrome is where even though qualified, people have a fear of being
exposed as a "fraud".

This site is to help people overcome their anxieties by learning from others
who battled imposter syndrome.

Here's the link if you missed it (I made an error submitting):
[http://impostersyndrome.life](http://impostersyndrome.life)

------
system2
Thank you for this. I personally know many people in the tech industry going
through this. (Including myself in the past.)

I "cured" myself by focusing on niche industries and learning almost
everything about them. This really helps. Otherwise, a generalist always feels
many things are missing.

~~~
graylien
Yeah it’s true, I would be a generalist and agree, I can’t be an expert on
much apart from being a generalist

------
wingerlang
The tall thin font is not easy to read (MacBook pro 2016)

~~~
graylien
No it’s not, I thought the same but nobody complained. I just made the font-
weight heavier now, thanks.

